# Sling box drops connection



## Drdave059 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have the Sling adapter on the VIP 722 and since we switched from DSL to AT& T U-verse High Speed Internet ... 2 wire system we can’t stay connected. If I reboot the receiver then I can connect for a maybe a day or two.

At&t said it is Dishes problem, and I have to agree everthing else connected work just fine.

I have place many calls to Dish customer service and they have no solution to date. Can anyone help?

Has anyone found a setting on the U-verse router/modem that works?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

Dish told me it is Uverse's fault. A router behind the Uverse router works for me as suggested by Dish. Just so happened I already had that setup.


----------



## Drdave059 (Jul 26, 2006)

HD Lover,

Thanks for the info.

Did you have to disable the U-verse router /modem ?
If so, how did you do that?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Since we are talking about a Dish Sling adapter, it's the same as the thread "722k always appears offline?", where I have responded. Good luck.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

No, the ATT router is still working. You have to adjust settings on the router behind it. Check the internet on how to do it. I did it so long ago I have forgotten.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

HDlover said:


> No, the ATT router is still working. You have to adjust settings on the router behind it. Check the internet on how to do it. I did it so long ago I have forgotten.


If you were responding to me, the next router is about 25 miles away (judging by the name) and beyond my control:

```
C:\>tracert [URL="http://www.dish.com"]www.dish.com[/URL]
Tracing route to [URL="http://www.dish.com"]www.dish.com[/URL] [66.170.248.4]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  netopia2246n.borg.local [192.168.2.254]
  2    10 ms    13 ms    10 ms  173-87-28-1.drr01.jrdn.mn.frontiernet.net [173.87.28.1]
  3    10 ms     9 ms     9 ms  74.42.150.185
  4    10 ms    10 ms    10 ms  ge--5-1-1---0.car01.lkvl.mn.frontiernet.net [74.40.2.85]
  5    20 ms    21 ms    19 ms  xe--0-3-0---0.cor01.lkvl.mn.frontiernet.net [74.40.4.121]
  6    21 ms    24 ms    29 ms  ae4---0.cor01.chcg.il.frontiernet.net [74.40.5.50]
  7    21 ms    21 ms    23 ms  ae0---0.cbr01.chcg.il.frontiernet.net [74.40.4.138]
  8    20 ms    20 ms    19 ms  xe-9-0-0-165.edge4.chicago3.level3.net [4.53.98.17]
  9    21 ms    21 ms    21 ms  mci-level3-ae.chicago3.level3.net [4.68.110.186]
 10    20 ms    20 ms    20 ms  0.ae3.xl3.chi13.alter.net [152.63.66.73]
 11    62 ms   114 ms    62 ms  0.ge-3-1-0.xt1.den4.alter.net [152.63.66.169]
 12    65 ms    65 ms    65 ms  pos6-0-0.gw10.den4.alter.net [152.63.89.217]
 13    64 ms    65 ms    65 ms  dishnetwork-gw.customer.alter.net [152.179.191.10]
 14    68 ms    69 ms    68 ms  66.170.248.4
```
Or are you saying there has to be an additional customer router inside the ISP gateway?


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm talking about the Uverse 2Wire modem and router combined.


----------

